# Game 22: Celtics @ Pacers



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

VS






































Wont be an easy night, Pierce has been off lately but better be focussed defensively against granger


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

wow we actually got off to a somewhat hot start for once


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I really liked the way Ray and Rondo were playing. It sucks they got in foul trouble.

Pierce already has like 4 assists.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, that was the most idiotic play I've seen in my whole life. Good job Doc.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

really good from the starters, and eddie coming on doing what he does best
hopefully the bench will play with some fire after the roasting they got last game


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

God ****ing damnit. This is ridiculous.

Our last few plays have included Glen Davis running around like a chicken with his head cut off, Tony Allen thinking his first name was Ray and taking a jumpshot, and Leon Powe driving the lane.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Garnett is not going to be happy

someone get ready to hand Big Baby a tissue


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow. I ****in hate Paul's lack of aggressiveness. He's deferring to Perkins and Rondo, and passing up makeable inside shots. And he's been doing this all season and lots of times last season. And when he decides to be aggressive, he's settling for J's. It seems the only time he takes it to the defense and plays like the Paul of old is when it's close late in the game and we need some buckets.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Well we couldnt put a run on them in the third... this would be a nice time for Pierce to wake up


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Omg and why's that lineup in the game? Rondo, Ray, *Scalabrine*, Powe, Perkins? Scalabrine is no good. And I hate the Celtic obsession with him BTW.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah i cant stand him either... but hey, he did just knock down a 3 lol


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

niiiice start to the 4th


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

get a ****ing stop! what the hell


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

This is terrible. Our possessions are Eddie House dribbling out the clock and Perkins being an idiot. Pierce is too scared to shoot and our only guy doing anything is Tony Allen.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

See thats what the **** I'm talking about. Take that wide open layup god damnit, don't give it to Rondo, who's also scared to shoot. Paul's been playing like a puss lately, and its really showing right now.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont know where the Pierce of last season has gone but i hope he comes back soon


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

thank you ray!

now please, someone other then KG start playing some D


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Time for Paul to work some magic?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crazy game going on; I've been watching since the middle of the 3rd quarter or so. Weird that Boston has struggled in Indy this season.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont know, he has looked so tentative...

id try going in to KG first, then kick it out to ray if nothing comes of it.. they will expect it to go to paul


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

**** these refs. Jack grabbed his entire shooting arm and no call...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Perkins chokes at the line...not like he's a good free throw shooter, anyway, but you've got to hit at least one of those.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

damn perk


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Ugh. First of all, why put Eddie House in down 1? Second, Perk. Ugh.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Do it, Ray.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

down 3... house/ray/pierce.. cmon


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Paul Pierce owns em!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

The Mother****ing Truth!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Paul Pierce comes through in the clutch yet again.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

hahahaha

and that just proves me wrong for doubting the captain

OT... we can take this


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Pacers got 0.8! :laugh:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

...Idiot Rondo.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not OT just yet...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WOW you got lucky there..

Jack was completely open.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, Pacers had a great look at that to try and win the game.

Great game!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I wanna see the ball going to Pierce every time, with Garnett setting the screen and rolling, and House and Allen moving off the ball for an open shot.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Oooh great play.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

just noticed.. KG has a pretty rediculous stat line

up 3 at the moment, should be able to close this out


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL rasho get away with the travel


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

damn 2 fouls, including an and 1 in 7 seconds on ray


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ray!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think Ray Allen just ended the game.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

nice ray!

now pick up the D for 40 seconds and we win


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Indy with a nice play for 3!

Lol at Scal.. :laugh:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

17/20/4/5 steals from KG, awesome effort

Ray with 35
Pierce with the Shot to send it to OT
and a solid effort from Tony and Eddie bringing some scoring off the bench

closer than i would have liked, but hey... 12 straight!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

oh and we still need a back up 3 and 5 IMO


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

On the bright side, I don't think Indy could have played any better, and we still won. Our defense wasn't great, but man, it seemed like they were hitting everything. Rondo wasn't penetrating like he usually does and Pierce was pretty much tentative until that final shot in regulation. Ray kept us in the game with points and KG with his rebounding. 

I'm really hoping Indy doesn't grab the 8th spot (or 7th if somehow the Cavs get the best record). Like the Hawks last year, the Pacers could be pretty annoying in the playoffs.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

agreed, i dont wanna see Indy in that 8th spot, i do think we would still win, but id preffer to have an easy first few rounds this time lol


----------

